

I am not a business card jar - basicallydan
http://danielhough.co.uk/blog/human-business-card-jar/

======
tjr
One topic that I've seen come up on HN numerous times is the value of
networking and making connections with people. Some hacker folks seem to be
able to do this pretty naturally, but I get the impression that lots more are
not. Someone who is not, but is trying to learn, is likely to make lots of
mistakes, and perhaps appear annoying in the process.

I cannot speak for "Percy", but I imagine for a lot of socially-challenged
hackers, doing what he did (make a feeble attempt at interjecting himself into
an ongoing conversation, and awkwardly distribute a business card) would be,
to them, a very successful occasion.

~~~
basicallydan
You're probably right, I'm sure most people aren't actually arrogant or
condescending by nature, but it's something to keep in mind I think as a way
of improving networking skills.

